

Swift: Turn the Net into a single data cloud - X4
http://libswift.org/

======
buster
Dead?
[https://github.com/triblerteam/libswift](https://github.com/triblerteam/libswift)

Is it related to tribler?
[https://www.tribler.org/trac/wiki/whatIsTribler](https://www.tribler.org/trac/wiki/whatIsTribler)

It seems to be more active in the triler github pages:
[https://github.com/Tribler/libswift](https://github.com/Tribler/libswift)

~~~
huhtenberg
Yup, seems closely related to Tribler. Same people, same research program
under same funding.

------
robertfw
Did this lead to anything or is this project abandoned? It looks very
interesting, but the repo shows the latest work being a year ago.

~~~
gritzko
I left the project in 2011. Heard some improvements were made since, but no
great activity. synctext may know better.

My personal frustration point was the fact that data is moved within large
corp data clouds these days. Customers are spoon-fed by HTTP. Seemingly, no
niche to start from.

------
ladlestein
The page mentions that the project will hit a milestone in 2010.

------
PaulHoule
I love UDP for sketchy business because nobody is looking for it.

